# Working makes my depression worse. What about yall?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm going to quit my job to do* nothing.* yeah. you heard me. Nothing.

why? working has excarbarated my depression and has made every day a battle. I am going to quit my job to find inner peace. working has destroyed me mentally. i'm scared of having no job and "no purpose" but i feel i need to do this to get better.

i have money to financially supoort myself whilst i do nothing.

does anyone else think working has ruined them?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Yeah. I feel as though my world view combined with my job have really affected my mentality.

I absolutely despise my job and have a great sense of antipathy towards it. I wish I could quit, live freely and reach a homeostasis of sorts but alas, I cannot.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Working has done the opposite for me. It keeps me busy, productive, and gets me out of the house. When I have time off I get bored and depressed and I drink.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes but i can't just quit. Whos gonna pay for my car? No one of course.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Yes, I felt this way earlier in the year at my call center job. The relentless calls and difficult customers really triggered my depression. Mercifully, they ended up letting me go and I was able to get unemployment-- So I'm currently enjoying a paid sabbatical! Before that happened I was strongly considering using my savings to live on a few months. 

Funny how you think money is all that matters, until it doesn't.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

My first job when I was 19 i worked for 1 year then quit because my boss was psycho literally. I found another job but quit it after a week because the gossip girls who people I worked with and they didnt train me and pretty much ignored me completely. I was like yeah forget this bye lol.

It might be the job tasks itself that you find repetitive and boring that makes you feel depressed? What about if you worked at gamestop (if you like games) or best buy (if you like general electronics) would you enjoy those places more than your current job? 

If no then maybe you just need some time to rest and relax then decide what you want to do next. Find a job that would make you feel happy


----------



## medotjava (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm about to be where you at in a couple of weeks, I think, as I got from doing nothing to getting a job, a it's HORRIBLE and it's makes me depressed as well. 
but what is it about your job that makes you depressed?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Well - I don't have a job and never have yet - but I can say that my school work makes me super depressed. I hate it and I don't do any of it. Looking at assignments literally makes me want to cry until I numb myself to the pain of the assignment by never thinking about it. What does that do? It causes me to not do my assignments - and you know what that means.

I'm screwed.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I actually enjoyed working, but I don't have a job at the moment. I prefer working to studying anyway, I ****ing hated studying.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I wouldn't say I'm depressed so it hasn't made mine worse. But its made me hate being and working with other people. I just want to distance myself from others now. I want nothing to do with others most of the time because of what I've gone through at work. A lot of the time they want to expense you. I'm not going to subject myself to that.

I overcame SAD just to learn that I hate being around other people.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that as long as I have to work for a living I am never going to enjoy life. Everywhere around me at work I see people who are content to go through their lives just constantly living for the weekend, but while they're walking around with a bounce in their step going "yay - it's Friday!" all I can think of is the futility of our existence and the fact that Friday just means a couple more days until Monday.

I really don't see the point in a life where you have to spend half your waking hours of most days being somewhere you don't want to be, doing something you don't want to do. Either everyone else around me just loves spending their lives tapping away at a keyboard in an office, or they don't yet still manage to tolerate it enough to happily get by in life. Either way I feel like an alien who has been dropped onto another planet and just can't make any sense of the species he has found himself amongst.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

JamesM2 said:


> I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that as long as I have to work for a living I am never going to enjoy life. Everywhere around me at work I see people who are content to go through their lives just constantly living for the weekend, but while they're walking around with a bounce in their step going "yay - it's Friday!" all I can think of is the futility of our existence and the fact that Friday just means a couple more days until Monday.
> 
> I really don't see the point in a life where you have to spend half your waking hours of most days being somewhere you don't want to be, doing something you don't want to do. Either everyone else around me just loves spending their lives tapping away at a keyboard in an office, or they don't yet still manage to tolerate it enough to happily get by in life. Either way I feel like an alien who has been dropped onto another planet and just can't make any sense of the species he has found himself amongst.


The same here including the alien bit.

So many people are only living for the weekend. I observe them and how they interact with other people and can't help but feel a little bit lost by it all.

Being at work is like being tethered to a chain and when the weekend comes; you start to feel euphoric, you start to feel a scintilla of happiness inching ever so closer to freedom but then Monday comes and BAM!, the machine called life yanks you back closely to the post you are tied to called "work". This happens again every single week and it is a lot tiresome.

I genuinely feel out of place at work. I realize that I personally will never be happy working for someone else.

I too feel as though it is pointless to waste half of your waking hours ever week to work a job that you hate for barely any pay to live off of all the while making some idiot at the top of your company rich.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

JamesM2 said:


> I really don't see the point in a life where you have to spend half your waking hours of most days being somewhere you don't want to be, doing something you don't want to do. Either everyone else around me just loves spending their lives tapping away at a keyboard in an office, or they don't yet still manage to tolerate it enough to happily get by in life. Either way I feel like an alien who has been dropped onto another planet and just can't make any sense of the species he has found himself amongst.


We might be from the same planet alien planet. I absolutely hate feeling trapped, grinding my life away chasing money like the proverbial donkey chasing a carrot on a stick.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Working gets me out of the house regularly which is good but whatever I earn goes straight to bills & being around people on a daily basis just reminds me of all the things I hate about myself so over time the latter two facts affect my depression much more negatively than positively which is why the longest spell of consistent employment I've ever had is 2 years. I've quit a number of jobs because I'm simply couldn't maintain forcing myself to go in daily no matter how I felt personally.

I don't see anything wrong with taking a break from working if you can afford to. Personally I need a new job asap, my funds are drying up quickly



JamesM2 said:


> I really don't see the point in a life where you have to spend half your waking hours of most days being somewhere you don't want to be, doing something you don't want to do. Either everyone else around me just loves spending their lives tapping away at a keyboard in an office, or they don't yet still manage to tolerate it enough to happily get by in life. Either way I feel like an alien who has been dropped onto another planet and just can't make any sense of the species he has found himself amongst.


I concur. It really doesn't make sense when I sit back & think about it


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I'm going to quit my job to do* nothing.* yeah. you heard me. Nothing.
> 
> why? working has excarbarated my depression and has made every day a battle. I am going to quit my job to find inner peace. working has destroyed me mentally. i'm scared of having no job and "no purpose" but i feel i need to do this to get better.
> 
> ...


You should be grateful you have work man. Doing nothing will make it worse.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

JamesM2 said:


> I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that as long as I have to work for a living I am never going to enjoy life. Everywhere around me at work I see people who are content to go through their lives just constantly living for the weekend, but while they're walking around with a bounce in their step going "yay - it's Friday!" all I can think of is the futility of our existence and the fact that Friday just means a couple more days until Monday.
> 
> I really don't see the point in a life where you have to spend half your waking hours of most days being somewhere you don't want to be, doing something you don't want to do. Either everyone else around me just loves spending their lives tapping away at a keyboard in an office, or they don't yet still manage to tolerate it enough to happily get by in life. Either way I feel like an alien who has been dropped onto another planet and just can't make any sense of the species he has found himself amongst.


Feel exactly the same, man.


----------

